# Innocent Poll



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

This isn't a poll...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This isn't a poll...


I was setting up the poll, shhh.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Author


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Teto: doing innocence _right_.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 2, 2010)

A spaceship.



I'm totally fucking serious.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> A spaceship.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally fucking serious.


Holy shit that's so hardcore, right there.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 2, 2010)

When I grow up, I want to be an adult.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

a Pokemon master or a keyblade wielder


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

I voted other.

I wanna be a hobo.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Smexy nurse.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be a professional paintball player.

and when that fails, a construction worker XD


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

When I grow up, I want to be a principal or a caterpillar.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I want to be a professional paintball player.
> 
> and when that fails, a construction worker XD


You should build a house, and then paint it with your gun o:


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

I just want to be happy and important.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Butterfly.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna be a furry. ^^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I wanna be a furry. ^^


u mad


----------



## Luca (Jun 2, 2010)

A car salesman.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Butterfly.


That's what I wanna reincarnate into when I die.

Because nobody ever suspects _...the butterfly._


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> u mad


What? ^^?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

A prostitute.

Where is your innocence now??


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> A prostitute.
> 
> Where is your innocence now??


In your vagina.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 2, 2010)

Video editor


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 2, 2010)

A very powerful Astronaut with a Radiation Gun.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 2, 2010)

A halter top. /references

Really though, a musician.


----------



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

Mobile suit pilot.

Duh.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 2, 2010)

Pro football player (NFL), I know its kind of a long shot, but Im working on it . If that fails, Im probably going into sports medicine.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 2, 2010)

mechanic all ready know a lot about car/trucks i have done all the work on my truck myself its never seen a shop since ive owend it i can change the oil to popen the engine and puten i a diffrent one


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 2, 2010)

You should open your own body shop and it shall be called, "Hicktown Customs". Soon, you'll be making some good cash tricken out 
trucks and naybe you'll get on Mtv or somthing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

To be serious though, maybe a lawyer or a police officer or something..maybe forensics I dunno


----------



## black tiger (Jun 2, 2010)

Kamau Husky said:


> You should open your own body shop and it shall be called, "Hicktown Customs". Soon, you'll be making some good cash tricken out
> trucks and naybe you'll get on Mtv or somthing.


 
i like,but i dont think that mtv will come to a town with a few thousand people

if you get in the nfl you'll have to get me some tickets


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Careers that I've thought about: Dinosaur, S.W.A.T., police officer, videogame designer, videogame tester, bassist, guitarist, massage therapist...

The dinosaur seems the most likely... >_>


----------



## Kanin (Jun 2, 2010)

A creepy fucker on the internet.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

firefighter :3


----------



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> The dinosaur seems the most likely... >_>



The little horned lizard wants to grow up to be the mightiest of all reptiles.

D'awww


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 2, 2010)

A cadaver, and possibly an organ donor.

I am nothing if not a realist.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna be a butterfly

And fly

And fly

And make happiness


That or being an official agency member


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The little horned lizard wants to grow up to be the mightiest of all reptiles.
> 
> D'awww


I wanted to be a dinosaur when I was six, give me a fuckin' break... >_>


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The little horned lizard wants to grow up to be the mightiest of all reptiles.
> 
> D'awww


No, he just hopes that his descendants will be birds.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm probably grown up already, by some people's lights, but eh...

When I grow up I want to be

- a father (first step: I am already engaged)
- financially self-sufficient (meaning, holding a good job)
- doing something professionally that I really like and find satisfying
- in an octopus's garden in the shade


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, he just hopes that his descendants will be birds.


Crows are better than ravens. >:[


----------



## Mike (Jun 2, 2010)

I will never grow up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Thou Dog said:


> I'm probably grown up already, by some people's lights, but eh...
> 
> When I grow up I want to be
> 
> ...


Nice. 
I want to be, under the sea, in an octopus's garden, in the shade...


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Crows are better than ravens. >:[


Ravens are bigger.

I don't see any poems written about crows.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ravens are bigger.
> 
> I don't see any poems written about crows.


Murder is cooler than congress... 

and fuck Poe...  (not really)



WillowWulf said:


> Ravens are more depressing than crows
> *
> Crows are just menacing*


^this


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ravens are bigger.
> 
> I don't see any poems written about crows.


Ravens are more depressing than crows

Crows are just menacing


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Murder is cooler than congress...
> 
> and fuck Poe...  (not really)


Dude, a _congress_. Way more civilized.

And crows just have a reputation for being annoying.


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ravens are more depressing than crows
> 
> Crows are just menacing


 
No they're annoying cawwing bastards. >:C


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 2, 2010)

FUCK YOU I'M A BUTTERFLY!


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

leon said:


> No they're annoying cawwing bastards. >:C



Which one.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Which one.


Crows

They like to flock to people and attack them in horror movies


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Which one.


 Crows.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Crows
> 
> They like to flock to people and attack them in horror movies


And they are carrion birds, which doesn't help their case either.

Eating dead bodies. Those fiends.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 2, 2010)

Engineer, so I can sit around playing guitar hoping a spy doesnt come stab me.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> And they are carrion birds, which doesn't help their case either.
> 
> Eating dead bodies. Those fiends.



Both are omnivorous.


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2010)

No astronaut option

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No astronaut option
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Fuck that, there's not even a mobile suit pilot option...

Also where the hell is the porn star option?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Telnac (Jun 2, 2010)

When I was a kid, I wanted to make video games when I grew up.

Now I'm 36.  I make video games for a living, but I still wonder when I'll actually "grow up."  I would have thought that would have happened 18 years ago, but people keep telling me to "grow up" so I guess I haven't gotten there yet....


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 2, 2010)

my little cousin said the cutest and strangest thing in relation to this topic 

"i wanna be an eyebrow when i grow up because they don't do anything"

...the brains of small childeren sure are ...um...interesting things XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

A window cleaner.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

Something other than a social recluse.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> What do you want to be when you grow up?



This isn't a forum for kids.

Also why the fuck is butterfly in there? that is impossible unless you wear a costume, and then you wouldn't really BE a butterfly.

You best be trolling.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Something other than a social recluse.



Best way to solve that is to get off the computer and make something of your life.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Best way to solve that is to get off the computer and make something of your life.



You first, dude. Second Life doesn't count.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Syradact said:


> You first, dude. Second Life doesn't count.



....I barely ever play SL.

Besides I am getting myself psyched up to tackle a bicycle for a "customer". Not sure I can class him as a customer as I am not an official business.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna be an astronaut!

n___________________n


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wanna be an astronaut!
> 
> n___________________n



I'd rather be a cosmonaut.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'd rather be a cosmonaut.



Betamax is probably worth some money to a collector of old electronics.....Hmm I might kidnap you and sell you on ebay....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'd rather be a cosmonaut.



But I wanna walk on the Moon.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> But I wanna walk on the Moon.



The Americans don't do that anymore either, though from what I gather the Chinese are planning on putting a man on the moon within the next couple of decades, maybe you could tag along with them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Betamax is probably worth some money to a collector of old electronics.....Hmm I might kidnap you and sell you on ebay....



Nooooooo! Anything but that! I'll record all your favourite programmes for you, in super high quality, just don't stick me in a cardboard box and send me to collect dust at the Total Rewind museum!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Americans don't do that anymore either, though from what I gather the Chinese are planning on putting a man on the moon within the next couple of decades, maybe you could tag along with them.



That's gonna be a tiny rocket ship.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 2, 2010)

When I was little I wanted to be a genetic engineer and make mutant hybrid animals.


----------



## Arc (Jun 2, 2010)

Needs a "raptor" option.

I went with butterfly, though.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

Other. Your mom.

...err actually I'm already kind of a computer repairman so I'll go with that.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 2, 2010)

Marine Biologist


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

Other; I'd like to be a mother sometime within the next decade or two. =)


----------



## Plantar (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This isn't a forum for kids.
> 
> Also why the fuck is butterfly in there? that is impossible unless you wear a costume, and then you wouldn't really BE a butterfly.
> 
> You best be trolling.


This is the only way that it makes sense to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULV3mYnM49Y


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This isn't a forum for kids.
> 
> Also why the fuck is butterfly in there? that is impossible unless you wear a costume, and then you wouldn't really BE a butterfly.
> 
> You best be trolling.


I like how Randy's taking the poll so seriously

Also, I don't plan on being a wife anytime soon


----------



## Zhael (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be Joey from the American dubs of Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 2, 2010)

If I could start over, I'd be a professional pilot, with a major carrier.  Private is fun, but I'd rather be paid to fly. 

Carrying a coffee cup from meeting room to meeting room and getting screamed at by VP's and PM's just aint so much fun anymore.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol at the reaction. While you rant, I'll post what I want to be =o


A police officer =D


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> A police officer =D



Secret or Metropolitan?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Secret or Metropolitan?


 Why not both :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Why not both :V



Because the torture facilities would quickly be discovered if you ran a branch of MI5 from a police station, you can't be Dixon of Dock Green and Lavrentiy Beria at the same time.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Because the torture facilities would quickly be discovered if you ran a branch of MI5 from a police station, you can't be Dixon of Dock Green and Lavrentiy Beria at the same time.


Fine, secret police since it sounds cooler


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Fine, secret police since it sounds cooler



Excellent, I can offer you a position at the Royal Domestic Intelligence Agency as an "Intelligence Operative" (the guy who drives to the houses of dissidents and drags them off for a good beating).


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Excellent, I can offer you a position at the Royal Domestic Intelligence Agency as an "Intelligence Operative" (the guy who drives to the houses of dissidents and drags them off for a good beating).


 Excellent indeed, but I have to finish college first D8<


Hmm, weren't you the guy with the semi-anthro fox whose background is with the secret police that I'm inputting into the story?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Excellent indeed, but I have to finish college first D8<
> 
> 
> Hmm, weren't you the guy with the semi-anthro fox whose background is with the secret police that I'm inputting into the story?



Indeed I am, I changed my avatar because I felt like a change.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Indeed I am, I changed my avatar because I felt like a change.


 Funny when someone's avy changes and you don't remember who they are.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Funny when someone's avy changes and you don't remember who they are.



I know, that's happened to me.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be-




fuck, too late now.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 2, 2010)

In all seriousness I want to be a USMC Gunnery Sarge in Artillery, then 2nd Lt. Fighter Pilot, then Astronaut.


----------



## Sulggo (Jun 2, 2010)

The last warrior standing oohh aahhh


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Apparently I had wanted to be a Cat, an Adventurer, and an Explorer.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

I used to wanna be an alchemist


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

A viking.

But seriously, some job in the video or music production will do.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be the Doctor when I grow up.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to evolve into something not retarded.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 2, 2010)

Up until pretty recently I always wanted to be a Physicist. Still think it would be awesome. But I nave been looking more at chemistry in the past few years... maybe physical chemistry?!

But no really owning a small business is the way to go. If you can motivate yourself for something like that.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread made me smile


----------



## Debacle (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be a helicopter.


----------



## Draegon Fayte (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably a aeronautical engineer with the RAF or BAE, perfect job would be pilot but probably wont happen due to medical reasons.  Never really considered anything else.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna' be a Canadian. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

Why can't I own a Canadian?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why can't I own a Canadian?



Because they abolished slavery before you did.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss251/Elzara1235/1239031975409.jpg


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> What do you want to be when you grow up?



Alive


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss251/Elzara1235/1239031975409.jpg


You've gotta be shitting me. :roll:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Alive


You're way too ambitious.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

And if that doesn't pan out, I wanna' totally be an anime pop-star...


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss251/Elzara1235/1239031975409.jpg



Holy crap. 

I type out "Why" on google and that's the first thing that comes up.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 2, 2010)

Takumi Fujiwara
[yt]WpvcBNiza70[/yt]

In all seriousness I'd like to be a Writer, Author, or car mechanic, and racing for a hobby.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 2, 2010)

A literature critic.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ....I barely ever play SL.
> 
> Besides I am getting myself psyched up to tackle a bicycle for a "customer". Not sure I can class him as a customer as I am not an official business.



How's the restoration of that antique bike going?


----------



## Zontar (Jun 2, 2010)

Really? A comedian.

Realistically? A software engineer.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG why didn't you put a GOD here!?!??!


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

I always wanted to be a writer, and now I am. I now want to finish my novel and get it published so I can get a pay cheque for my writing. At the moment I'm a freelance reviewer.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank God, Allah, Buddha and Zeus that Toonces is gone, because he'd be going mad about the use of the term "fireman" as opposed to "firepersyn".


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thank God, Allah, Buddha and Zeus that Toonces is gone, because he'd be going mad about the use of the term "fireman" as opposed to "firepersyn".



I kinda liked Toonces...

R.I.P.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thank God, Allah, Buddha and Zeus that Toonces is gone, because he'd be going mad about the use of the term "fireman" as opposed to "firepersyn".


He will not be myssd...much



Browder said:


> I kinda liked Toonces...
> 
> R.I.P.


He was kind of obnoxious


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He will not be myssd...much



He's apparently still got another account on here, but he never told us what other name he was posting under so the mods can't ban it.



			
				WillowWulf said:
			
		

> He was kind of obnoxious



He was more obnoxious than Robert Mugabe in a room full of white farmers.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

while growing up i wanted to be:

professor / artist / cult leader 

now i want to have enough money to make the rent pay car insurance, make the phone bill and buy food...so BAH


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gnome said:


> while growing up i wanted to be:
> 
> professor / artist / cult leader
> 
> now i want to have enough money to make the rent pay car insurance, make the phone bill and buy food...so BAH


 Cult leader lol... What cult?  I might be remotely interested in it


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Cult leader lol... What cult?  I might be remotely interested in it



Nah, you should join my cult, we worship vixens, smoke pot and work to overthrow the US government.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Cult leader lol... What cult?  I might be remotely interested in it


my own lol, it would teach that everything we believe is a pile of corruption on top of a good belife system....and that free love is still a good concept for those who are responsible enough for it.


oh yeah...and you give me enough money to "continue the message" ^.<


----------



## Zontar (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Cult leader lol... What cult?  I might be remotely interested in it



Join my cult. We have free fruit punch for one night only!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Join my cult. We have free fruit punch for one night only!



Oh-hohoho maaan thats evil


----------

